# Delivery to Normandy.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it possible that someone could collect some tyres for me from the Gloucester/Stroud area in the next 6 weeks who might be coming to France?

It's not urgent but I could reward the carrier with free camping with water and electricity for as long as they like here in Portbail, Normandy.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I will try again???

Ray.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Done u a PM...


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Would be able to do Normandy drop but picking up a bit of a problem! oh well :roll: 

Greenie


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*tyres to Normandy*

Hi How many tyres and what size?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: tyres to Normandy*



weldted said:


> Hi How many tyres and what size?


Hello weldted,
It's six 215/75 x 16" Ducato tyres.

Ray.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: tyres to Normandy*



raynipper said:


> weldted said:
> 
> 
> > Hi How many tyres and what size?
> ...


That's some weight to expect one motorhome to carry!
Anyone able to calculate it?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Is it possible that someone could collect some tyres for me from the Gloucester/Stroud area in the next 6 weeks who might be coming to France?
> 
> It's not urgent but I could reward the carrier with free camping with water and electricity for as long as they like here in Portbail, Normandy.
> 
> Ray.


Trying to be helpful.
Have you tried TotalFrance.com at
http://www.totalfrance.com/france/forum/index.php

There are 'man and van' type users of the forum and I've seen them asking for loads for return from the UK.
There are probably more full journeys France to UK than UK to France at the moment and they might be interested in transporting your tyres for a nominal fee.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Pity you didn't know about this at Le Mans time as I could have done that for you  

Andrew


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No not yet autostratus,
I guess as it's early days I was hoping to find a MHF member heading my way that I could reward with free camping and even a bit of guidance in our area of Normandy.

In the end if it's too difficult for anyone to transport it can wait until we venture back across the channel early next year.

But these tyres are available now and if I end up having to pay for transport and fitting it comes close to the cost of buying them here, nothing saved.

Thanks Andrew. If all else fails thats another option. 

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Is it possible that someone could collect some tyres for me from the Gloucester/Stroud area in the next 6 weeks who might be coming to France?
> It's not urgent but I could reward the carrier with free camping with water and electricity for as long as they like here in Portbail, Normandy. Ray.


Just thought I would ask again in case it was missed before.. :?

Tyres will be near Stroud as of this weekend. Anytime before Christmas would be great.

Ray.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

raynipper said:


> No not yet autostratus,
> I guess as it's early days I was hoping to find a MHF member heading my way that I could reward with free camping and even a bit of guidance in our area of Normandy.
> 
> In the end if it's too difficult for anyone to transport it can wait until we venture back across the channel early next year.
> ...


That's interesting. Most people refer to the UK as 'rip off Britain' and advocate buying your motorhome in Europe to save money. But what's this? Tyres are actually cheaper here than in France? Is there any particular reason? Special tyres made in Britain? Not Michelin then?

PS The spellcheck on this site is cr*p. I expected it not to recognise Michelin and Motorhome, but not to recognise Britain, France, Europe or UK makes it practically useless as well as ridiculous !


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: tyres to Normandy*



autostratus said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > weldted said:
> ...


Apart from the weight, what about the space six 16" tyres would take up? Not to mention the rubbery smell with you for a night or two! I reckon you'd need a trailer - or at least an empty 'garage' - but who takes an empty garage on holiday? Or an empty trailer, for that matter! I think, Ray, you may be asking a little too much - as much as I'd like to oblige a fellow motorhomer


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why are you buying the tyres in stroud, or do you have some good contacts.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Why are you buying the tyres in stroud, or do you have some good contacts. Dave p


Hi Dave P.
They are second hand but from a trusted source. As my tyres are 9 years old and cracking around the rim, these will give me the security of only one year old tyres for half price.

Motorhome tyres rarely wear out only age. It was just a possibility that someone might be coming this way with space. If you don't ask you don't get.

Ray.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*where in normandy pls*

I may be going down to limousin in November with my Smart on a trailer
Where r u in normandy pls?
Barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: where in normandy pls*



Bessie560 said:


> I may be going down to limousin in November with my Smart on a trailer Where r u in normandy pls? Barry


That would be great Barry if it's not putting you out too much.

We are 28 mile south of Cherbourg close to the town of Portbail on the west cost of the Cherbourg Peninsular....... see link to location.......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4084

It seems we might be getting the tyres brought down to the Poole area soon. Would this be better for you? I'm happy to pay any extra out of pocket expenses and accommodation.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have just had 4 new tyres of the same size fitted by ATS in Newton Abbot, Devon for £141 each. Our original tyres have been on the motorhome since new, 6 years, and although were OK wouldn't take the risk. Michelin Agilis Camping which have replaced Michelin XC Camping have proved to be great on our trip back home to France, the price over here was 800 euros approximately so there was no choice but to have them done in the UK on our annual visit. 

I can't believe you have still got 9 year old tyres on your motorhome, surely it is a safety issue. You could get a cheap crossing and still be saving money unless these tyres are being given away so cheaply.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

randonneur said:


> We have just had 4 new tyres of the same size fitted by ATS in Newton Abbot, Devon for £141 each. Michelin XC Camping have proved to be great on our trip back home to France, the price over here was 800 euros I can't believe you have still got 9 year old tyres on your motorhome, surely it is a safety issue. You could get a cheap crossing and still be saving money unless these tyres are being given away so cheaply.


Hi randonneur,
I can get new Ducatto van tyres here in France from €85 to €140 each.
Yes they are very good value for money otherwise I wouldn't be going down this route. 
I obviously need them and the seller obviously needs to dispose of them. Both are being satisfied.

Yes 9 year old tyres are a liability. I have only recently found out how old they are and this has prompted my quest. Luckily I am not going on a trip till late September. I have also just found the spare is almost new although another make. French MOT requires they all be the same make.

Ray.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*tyres*

see pm...sent saturday :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May I suggest that if there is no one who can deliver them, maybe there will be some one who can store them over here for you until you can get back.As you say you are coming over later this year. Unfortunately I have not got a garage anymore, or would have been delighted to help.

cabby


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

They don't have to be all the same make as long as the front two are the same and then the rear can be a different make but the same if you get my meaning.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*tyres*

sorted ray,..............hopefully,...leave it with me :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

randonneur said:


> They don't have to be all the same make as long as the front two are the same and then the rear can be a different make but the same if you get my meaning.


Thanks folks,
It looks like the plan is coming together. Just a couple of links in the chain and they should arrive in time.

Hi randonneur,
I did have one different make on the front which the French Plus Lourd test centre said they all have to be the same size. type and make. I queried this and they insisted all the same. At least for the test.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tyres delivered by Slaphead.
Great service and now they will be enjoying our hospitality I hope.

Ray.


----------

